# Pressemeldung:FDP-Fraktion unterstützt Hauk bei stärkerer Vergrämung des Kormorans



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2017)

Pressemeldung








*Rülke: FDP-Fraktion unterstützt Hauk bei stärkerer Vergrämung des Kormorans​**Nicht nur Vögel, sondern auch Fischpopulationen haben ein Existenzrecht​*

Der Vorsitzende der FDP-Fraktion im Stuttgarter Landtag Hans-Ulrich Rülke unterstützt den Vorschlag von Landwirtschaftsminister Peter Hauk, den Kormoran stärker als bisher zu bejagen.

Der Kormoran habe sich in Baden-Württemberg mittlerweile derartig ausgebreitet, dass in manchen Regionen ganze Fischpopulationen durch seine Gefräßigkeit existenziell gefährdet seien. 
Nicht nur Vögel, sondern auch Fische hätten ein Existenzrecht, so Rülke.

Er fürchte allerdings, dass sich an dieser Stelle - wie so oft - die CDU in der Landesregierung nicht gegen die Sie dominierenden Grünen werde durchsetzen können. 

Die Grünen hätten ja eigens den seitherigen Chefideologen des NABU als Staatssekretär in die Landesregierung geholt. Der werde, als selbsternannter oberster Vogelschützer des Landes, Hauks Vorschlag absehbar rasch wieder einsammeln. 

"Peter Hauk droht die zweite schwere Niederlage gegen die Grünen, nachdem man ihm schon seine Pläne zur Eindämmung der Windkraft im Staatsforst um die Ohren gehauen hat.", 
so Rülke wörtlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:FDP-Fraktion unterstützt Hauk bei stärkerer Vergrämung des Kormoran*

Die FDP als Oppositionspartei in Baden-Württemberg unterstützt den Juniorpartner der Regierung, die CDU, beim Thema Kormoranvergrämung.
Stress mit der großen Regierungspartei, den GRÜNEN, scheint da für die CDU als Juniorpartner vorprogrammiert.
Schon bei Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot, Kinderangeln etc. musste die CDU gegenüber den GRÜNEN ja auch schon mehr als einmal den Schwanz einziehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118

Und dass die FDP auch im Bund bisher zumindest schneller, wahrscheinlich auch  weiter als CDU (ob die CDU im Bund auch so Wahlversprechen wie die Baden-Württemberg - CDU wird sich noch zeigen, eh weiter als die GRÜNEN) in Bezug auf Anglerfreundlichkeit ist, ist auch bekannt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746&page=5


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:FDP-Fraktion unterstützt Hauk bei stärkerer Vergrämung des Kormoran*

"Obwohl ich nicht mehr in D angel, werde ich aus Solidarität für weit entfernte Angler die nicht kommen können die 295km nach Fehmarn fahren (die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt)"

Na das ist doch mal ein Wort,#6
 ich unterstütze sie halt finanziell


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:FDP-Fraktion unterstützt Hauk bei stärkerer Vergrämung des Kormoran*

Landtagswahl in B-W war leider erst mit bekanntem, anglerfeindlichen Ergebnis: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118.

Das jetzt hier von der FDP ist die normale Landtagsarbeit während der Legislatur... 

Hatte eben erst mit Jan Kortes (LINKE) im Berliner Büro telefoniert die Woche - die erinnern sich und tun immer noch viel (aktuelle auch Kormoran, aber eben im Bund, dazu näxte Woche mehr). Ob die immer alles zu den einzelnen uns bewegenden Punkten mitkriegen, das wiederum glaube ich bei keinem Politiker keiner Partei - da haste recht..

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich keinerlei Schwierigkeiten, Politiker JEDER Partei in den Parlamenten zu loben, wen sie was für Angler (richtig) machen...

Was Kormoran angeht sind z. B. FDP und LINKE näher beisammen, als denen selber liebt ist..

Und ich werde weiter jeden Politiker JEDER Partei loben, der öffentlich so für Angler und deren Interessen eintritt - von links bis rechts im Parlament...

Selbst nen  Grünen würd ich loben, würd einer mal was anglerfreundliches sagen (so schwer mir das fallen würde)..


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (20. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:FDP-Fraktion unterstützt Hauk bei stärkerer Vergrämung des Kormoran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Selbst nen  Grünen würd ich loben, würd einer mal was anglerfreundliches sagen (so schwer mir das fallen würde)..



Loben am besten erst, wenn dem Geschwätz auch Taten folgen! Gilt widerum auch für die Politiker aller anderen Parteien. Schön rum sabbeln ist das Eine, sich vehement einbringen, dafür kämpfen, andere mit ziehen und Worte schwarz auf Weiß in Verbindliches umwandeln, das muss der Politiker tun, um wirklich gelobt zu werden. 

Aber du hast schon Recht, wir Angler (und Jäger) müssen leider schon dankbar für jedes positive Wort unserer Volksvertreter sein. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:FDP-Fraktion unterstützt Hauk bei stärkerer Vergrämung des Kormoran*

Unterschreib ich alles so....

Nix anderes hab ich ja ia Prinzip auch geschrieben ;-))


----------

